# Can I Trust This Company



## graylee (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am totally new to this forum, joined 5 minutes ago, but I have a question regarding a company called *Worldwide Resort Exchange*.

This company phoned me offering to buy my 'Break-away weeks' that I supposively have access to with my home resort. They are willing to pay $1500 per week to a maximum of 4 weeks (ie $6000). The catch is, in order to access these weeks I have to pay an activation fee of $399 per week. The website (worldwideresortexchange.com), looks good, as does their logo from '*Online Business Bureau*' indicating that they are a trusted site. However I am in Canada and know nothing about this company or the Online Business Bureau.

I went to the Online Business Bureau website and tried first, the company name, then the listed phone number and finally the website URL, before they were able to give me any feedback. This basically stated that yes, they were a registered company and yes, they were in good standing. It still seemed a little too vague, so I called Online Business Bureau's listed number and spoke to a representative. He agreed that an upfront fee was a 'red flag', and when I asked about their logo showing  that Worldwide Resort Exchange was a trusted company, he said all that meant was that there had been no complaints about them. It was then he suggested this forum, which is how I was able to find you.

Sorry to be so long winded, but I would like to hear from anyone with experience or knowledge of this company.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2013)

Charging a high upfront fee is a HUGE RED FLAG.

Did you call your resort to ASK them if you even have "break away" weeks?

You won't find anyone here who can recommend them, because no one here would do business with an upfront fee company...


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 24, 2013)

If they called you, and want upfront money, it's a scam. All they want is your $400/week. While I may not have specific info on this outfit, we see many just like it every day.

No one will EVER cold call you to give you money. It just won't happen.

Welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 24, 2013)

such a popular question, we wrote an article about it =)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_company_legitimate.html


----------



## graylee (Apr 24, 2013)

*Many thanks for your Very Quick responses*

Hello again, and many thanks for responding to my post. I had no idea how common a question it is, but on reflection it doesn't surprise me. Your comments reinforced my own gut feeling that going for this was a bad idea. So, thanks for that, and glad to have joined your forum!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 24, 2013)

glad you found us before being ripped off!


----------

